# Here's Titan at 24 days old



## Jessica&Crew (Sep 23, 2006)

He's my little "boo baby"


----------



## SiNNiK (Jul 12, 2006)

cute, like an Ewok.


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

Can't get much cuter than that !


----------



## petluver (Nov 14, 2006)

Look at that face!! So cute!


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

now that is cute


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Awww Titan, you are getting so big!!


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

*hehe!!*



Buddy said:


> now that is cute


Cute indead.


----------



## Momof2Pups (Nov 17, 2006)

Aww!!!!!!!!! So cute!


----------



## Jessica&Crew (Sep 23, 2006)

He has definantly come a long way from this:


----------



## quizmaster8 (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh! So cute <3


----------



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

OMG! He's just too adorable.


----------



## kamila (Nov 26, 2006)

I love your dog hes soooooooooooooooo cuuuuuuuuuuute!


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Who can ever be mad at that cute wittle face??!!


----------



## pupskersandhutch (Nov 20, 2006)

I love the 2nd pic he is sooo damn cute!!


----------



## logan's mom (Oct 17, 2006)

he is so cute.


----------



## Kodi (Oct 18, 2006)

Adorable!!


----------

